# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλιο για δωρο σε καποια που εχει καταθλιψη.

## mpoufos

Θελω να κανω ενα συμβολικο δωρο (βιβλίο) σε καποια κοπελα η οποια εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο εχει αποξενοθει απο ολους τους φιλους - γνωστους τις. Χωρις να εχω ιατρικη γνωματευση, η συμπεριφορα της δειχνει να εχει καποιο ειδος καταθλιψης ή ακομα και καποια πιο σοβαρη Διαταραχη Προσωπικοτητας. Δειχνει να εχει κατι μεσα της που τη βασανιζει αλλα δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι ειναι. Σχεδον πάντα ειναι μελαγχολικη και θλιμμενη.Ποιο βιβλιο προτεινεται ωστε να την ανεβασει λιγο; Στην κατασταση που ειναι, δεν νομιζω να εχει πολυ ορεξη για διαβασμα, γι' αυτο θα προτιμουσα να ειναι ευκολοδιαβαστο και οχι μεγαλο σε μεγεθος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καντης δωρο κανενα μυθιστορημα του στιλ καπου στο κατμαντου για να ξεχαστει διαβαζοντας... γιατι απο αυτα που γραφεις δε μου φαινεσαι σε θεση να τη βοηθησεις σκεπτομενος ασθενειες κ διατατραχες.

----------


## mpoufos

Θελω να βοηθησω αλλα δεν ξερω πως. Αυτη τη στιγμη ζει σε αλλη πολη απο αυτη που ειμαι εγω και δεν εχουμε επικοινωνια καθολου.

Ειπα να της στειλω ενα βιβλιο για να δει οτι τη σκεφτομαι και να της γραψω μια αφιερωση στην πρωτη σελιδα πως για ο,τι χρειαστει θα ειμαι διπλα της ή κατι τετοιο. 

Νομιζω οτι θελει να το περασει αυτο, μονη της, γιατι εχει ξεκοψει τελειως απο ολους, αλλα καλο δεν ειναι να της δειξω ότι υπαρχει καποιος που τι σκεφτεται;

----------


## kerasi

Eίναι έξυπνη κίνηση αυτο που σκέπτεσαι. Mένεις Αθήνα ή κοντα ας πουμε;

----------


## mpoufos

Μενω αρκετα μακρια απο Αθηνα. kerasi επειδη εχω διαβασει αρκετα posts σου, και η βοηθεια σου στα υπολοιπα μελη ειναι σημαντικη υπαρχει τροπος να επικοινωνήσω μαζι σου και να σου περιγραψω με λιγα λογια την ιστορια της, να μου πεις τη γνωμη σου; Και να μου δωσεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω απο μερος μου ;

----------


## mpoufos

Ολη αυτη η ιστορια με εχει επιρεασει και μενα. Εχω στεναχωρηθει και αγχωθει πολυ τον τελευταιο καιρο. Μεχρι και σε ψυχιατρο πηγα να μου πει τη γνωμη του.

----------


## kerasi

Θα πας στο μωβ εικονίδιο κατω απο το όνομά μου και θα σου εμφανίσει το email μου. Σε ρώτησα γιατι οπως μπορείς να δεις και σε ενα θέμα που έχω δημοσιεύσει έχω πολλά βιβλία ψυχολογίας και οχι μονο που τα πουλάω γιατι τα έχω δύο φορές και είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Αναφέρομαι και σε παλιά βιβλία αλλα και σε καινούρια και μου ήρθαν κάποιοι τίτλοι στο μυαλό για το θέμα σου. Γενικά πιστεύω οτι αν διαβάζεις για κάποιο πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις ειτε το αναγνωρίζεις ειτε οχι αυτό βοηθάει πχ για τη φίλη σου σκέφτηκα μερικά πολυ καλά. Στείλε μου στο mail να σου πω περισσότερα.

----------


## mpoufos

Ευχαριστω πολυ kerasi. Θα σου στειλω mail, να σου περιγραψω λιγο την κατασταση μηπως εχεις αντιμετωπισει κατι παρομοιο.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Θέλεις κατι που να εχει να κάνει άμεσα με ψυχολογία; Η κατι πιο ελαφρύ; Ενα ωραίο ευκολοδιαβαστο βιβλιο που συνδυάζει λιγο και τα δυο ειναι το "να σου πω μια ιστορία", του Χορχε Μπουκάι. Εχει να κάνει στην ουσία με τις επισκέψεις του ήρωα στον ψυχολόγο του που ειναι λιγο ιδιαίτερος και του αφηγείται διαφορες ωραίες ιστοριούλες σαν παραβολες, και καθε ιστορία του έχει ενα νοημα. Ειναι δηλαδή ιστορίες μεσα στην ιστορία και εχει πολλα στοιχεία βιβλίου αυτοβοήθειας με έμμεσο και ευχάριστο τρόπο.
Ενα αλλο βιβλιο που με έχει βοηθήσει σε δύσκολες στιγμές αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο λυρικό και ισως θα μπέρδευε κάποιον που δεν του αρέσουν τα πολυ λυρικα και η συμβολικη γλωσσα ειναι το "δάκρυα και γέλιο" του Χαλιλ Γκιμπραν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως γραφεις μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι δε διαβασες ουδεποτε ψυχολογια αρα μηπως εσυ πρεπει να διαβασεις τιποτα?
η ψυχολογια λεει τα ακριβως αντιθετα απο οσα λες
μη κολατε ταμπελες κλπ
διαβασε κατι εστω κ αποθευγματα του φρουντ για να μπεις καπως στο νοημα.

----------


## mpoufos

Nalalia_sups: Σκεφτομαι κατι ελαφρυ και ευκολοδιαβαστο, κατι σαν τον "Αλχημιστη" περιπου.

αλεξανδρος_77: Εχεις δικιο οτι δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε για ψυχολογια. Μεχρι στιγμης που εχει δωσει την εντυπωση οτι θελει να μεινει μονη της για καποιο διαστημα και εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου δεν εχει κινητο. Της τελευταιες μερες δεν εχουμε καθολου επικοινωνια. Εσυ προτεινεις να την αφησω μονη της ή με καποιο τροπο να της δειξω οτι τη σκεφτομαι και θελω να ειμαι κοντα της;

----------


## elis

Η αγαπη ποναει δεν ειναι κατι καλο ασε τι σασ λενε ποναει κι αυτη ποναει γι αυτο ειναι ετσι κανε οτι μπορεισ

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Θέλεις κατι που να εχει να κάνει άμεσα με ψυχολογία; Η κατι πιο ελαφρύ; Ενα ωραίο ευκολοδιαβαστο βιβλιο που συνδυάζει λιγο και τα δυο ειναι το *"να σου πω μια ιστορία", του Χορχε Μπουκάι*. Εχει να κάνει στην ουσία με τις επισκέψεις του ήρωα στον ψυχολόγο του που ειναι λιγο ιδιαίτερος και του αφηγείται διαφορες ωραίες ιστοριούλες σαν παραβολες, και καθε ιστορία του έχει ενα νοημα. Ειναι δηλαδή ιστορίες μεσα στην ιστορία και εχει πολλα στοιχεία βιβλίου αυτοβοήθειας με έμμεσο και ευχάριστο τρόπο.
> Ενα αλλο βιβλιο που με έχει βοηθήσει σε δύσκολες στιγμές αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο λυρικό και ισως θα μπέρδευε κάποιον που δεν του αρέσουν τα πολυ λυρικα και η συμβολικη γλωσσα ειναι το "δάκρυα και γέλιο" του Χαλιλ Γκιμπραν.


Κάτι τέτοιο.Είναι βιβλία που μιλάνε με ιστορίες και παραδείγματα και μπορούν να γίνουν εύκολα κατανοητά από όλους.
ΕΠίσης τα ''Φύλλα πορείας'' είναι μια καλή επιλογή για τον λόγο που είπα πιο πάνω.Εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησαν.

----------


## boo

το "να σου πω μια ιστορια" του χορχε μπουκαι ειναι μια πολυ καλη επιλογη.δεν μ αρεσει καθολου το διαβασμα αλλα οταν μου το εδωσε η μανα μου διαβασα αρκετες ιστοριουλες που εχει μεσα.ειναι πολυ ευκολοδιαβαστο, η γλωσσα ειναι απλη και οι ιστοριες μικρες και δε σε κουραζουν, και σε βαζουν σε σκεψη για τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο. το συστηνω και εγω!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι? δεν εχει κινητο κ συ αυτο το πιστευεις? σε δουλευει ε το πολυ πολυ αν συνεχισει ετσι να καταληξει σε κανενα γραφειο ψυχολογου κ αν δε κατσικωθει εκει καπια στιγμη σε καπιον θα ανοιχτει (που ελπιζεις να σαι εσυ αυτος) κ αφου ανοιχτει μετα θα εχει η φατσα της μια ελαφρα ξινιλα.

----------


## mpoufos

Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις προτασεις σας. Διαβασα καποια αποσπασματα απο το "Να σου πω μια ιστορια" και πραγματι ειναι πολυ ευκολοδιαβαστο και ενδιαφερον. Ισως να ειναι η καταλληλη επιλογη.

αλεξανδρος_77: Προσπαθω να κανω ο,τι καλυτερο μπορω για εκεινη γιατι νοιαζομαι. Με αυτα που γραφεις δεν βοηθας. Και αυτα που γραφω ειναι εξακριβωμενα και ισχυουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακομα και εαν "κατσικωθει σε κανενα γραφειο ψυχολογου" οπως λες, τουλαχιστον να εχει στηριξη απο τους γυρω τις, για να το ξεπερασει οσο πιο συντομα ειναι δυνατον.
Ολοι οσοι γραφουμε σε αυτο το forum εχουμε τα θεματα μας ή εχουμε καποιον δικο μας ανθρωπο με καποιο προβλημα που ανησυχουμε για αυτον. Εγω ζηταω βοηθεια, γνωμες και προτασεις. Με τις απαντησεις σου, δειχνεις σαν να "κοροιδευεις" μια κατασταση που εαν σε σενα φαινεται ασημαντη, για καποιους αλλους μπορει να ειναι πολυ σημαντικη υποθεση ποσο μαλλον οταν εχει να κανει με την ψυχικη υγεια ενος κοντινου μας ανθρωπου.

----------


## elis

Δεν κοροιδευει απλα σε υποψιαζει επρεπε να το δεχτεισ σαν απαντηση δεν ειναι κοροιδια μπορει να λεει ψεμματα αυτο σ ειπε με αλλα λογια νομιζω

----------


## black_adder

και ο Αρκάς πάντως καλός είναι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ασχοληθηκες περισσοτερο με το τροπο που εγραψα το κειμενο παρα με το ολο νοημα του επισης εχεις αναρωτιθει καθολου αν εσυ ο ιδιος βοηθας τη κατασταση με τις ενεργειες σου? αναρωτιεμαι πως ειναι δυνατον να βοηθησεις καπιον χωρις να εχεις ασχοληθει ουτε καν με τη λεξη ψυχολογια εστω κ διαβαζοντας κατι τελοσπαντον να κανεις εστω κ ελαχιστο...*ΕΣΥ* θα πρεπει να βοηθησεις τη κατασταση γιατι εσυ τη ζεις.
με αυτα τα δεδομενα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να παει σε καπιο ψυχολογο αλλα το αν θα μεινει εκει θα εξαρτηθει απο το χαρακτηρα της...
επισης σε μια εποχη που σχεδον ολοι εχουν φβ κ δικτυονονται συνεχεια αυτη σου λεει οτι δεν εχει κινητο κ συ το πιστευεις.καλο κ αυτο...
εγω εξ αποστασεως χωρις καν αυτη να τη ξερω δε μπορω να βοηθησω ΕΣΥ βρισκεσαι κοντα της κ μου λες κ ολας οτι εχω κ δικιο...



> αλεξανδρος_77: Εχεις δικιο οτι δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε για ψυχολογια. Μεχρι στιγμης που εχει δωσει την εντυπωση οτι θελει να μεινει μονη της για καποιο διαστημα και εδω και ενα χρονο περιπου δεν εχει κινητο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ επισης αν θες να βοηθησεις τη κατασταση εσυ ο ιδιος θα πρεπει να κανεις τα σχεδον αναποδα απο οτι κανεις τωρα δηλ να μη κανεις διαγνωσεις κ να ξεκολησεις απο τις ασθενειες κλπ οχι για μενα που απλα διαβαζω το θεμα αλλα γι αυτη.

----------


## mpoufos

αλεξανδρος_77 συγγνωμη εαν σε προσβαλλα σε προηγουμενο μου post και σε ευχαριστω, για τις προτασεις σου. Ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μακρια τωρα και απο οτι βλεπω τα χερια μου ειναι δεμενα και δεν μπορω να κανω πολλα πραματα. Ισως το μονο που μενει να κανω ειναι αυτο που λες: Να διαβασω και να ενημερωθω για το πως μπορω να στηριξω και να βοηθησω ενα δικο μου ανθρωπο που προφανως περναει δυσκολες καταστασεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτη που αναφερεσαι κατα ενα μερος μου θυμιζει λιγο τον εαυτο μου κ αυτο με τα βιβλια με κανει να υποπτευομαι οτι απο αυτη το συμπερανες επειδη σου φαινετε φιλομαθης αρα υποθετω οτι κ αυτη κατι παρομιο θα σου λεει με οσα σου λεω αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι η εκτιμηση σου οτι αυτο μπορει να ειναι προβλημα ειναι καπως λαθος.
μηπως εκανες το ιδιο λαθος με αυτο που εκανες κ σε μενα? δηλαδη εδεσες κομπο υπερβολικα το εξωτερικο της κ δεν ειδες το εσωτερικο αφου πιστευω οτι κ σε αυτη καπως ετσι θα μιλας αρα λοιπον αν της την λες ετσι περιμενεις μετα να σου δωσει το τηλ της??????? επεισης αμφιβαλω αν της αρεσουν τα ευκολοδιααστα βιβλια οπως λες μαλον τα ευκολα θα τη κανουν να βαριεται μη κοιτας το τι σου λεει μπορει να τρολαρει....

αλλα για να πεισεις καπιον να κανει κατι πρεπει να το κανεις πρωτα ο ιδιος!!!!!!!!!
αν εσυ πχ δε διαβαζεις τιποτα ετσι δε θα τη πισεις να διαβασει αυτη...

----------


## take a break

Υπέροχη σκέψη μπραβο! Με τετοιους φίλους κρίμα κάποιος να είναι σε κατάθλιψη! Υπέροχη κίνηση , μπράβο υπάρχουν και τετοιοι φίλοι!!!!!!!! Η κοπέλα αυτη είναι τυχερή πάρα πολύ και ας μην το ξέρει! Η συνέχεια; τι έγινε; οταν διαβαζω τετοια ποστ ξερω ποσο λιγο εχω αγαπηθεί και πονάω αλλα και χαιρομαι που ακόμα εχουμε ωραίους ανθρώπους

----------


## Nefeli28

Τα "φυλλα πορειας" του Χορχε Μπουκαι, ειναι μια καλη κινηση. 
Βαζει σε σκέψεις τον αναγνωστη, ταυτιζεται με πολλες εσωτερικες πτυχες του και βοηθαει να δεις πραγματα.

----------


## Mara.Z

αν ημουν στα down μου, νομιζω ο Μπουκαι θα με κουραζε...
η γνωμη μου ειναι να βρεις καποιο βιβλιο για ενηλικες, σαν παραμυθι... πχ ο Αλχημιστης του Κοελιο. 
Ευκολοδιαβαστο, συναρπαστικη ιστορια, με πολλα διδαγματα, και σου δινει την ωθηση να προχωρησεις...
Αν θυμηθω κι αλλα, θα επανελθω.

----------


## Nefeli28

Αα, παραμυθι ε;
" ο ιπποτης με τη σκουριασμένη πανοπλια"
Παραμυθι για μεγάλους, πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## Nefeli28

Του Ρόμπερτ Φισερ

----------


## Mara.Z

Nεφελη, καληηηηη η προταση σου, δεν το ηξερα το βιβλιο, θα το παρω!!

επισης Ο ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΙΩΝΑΘΑΝ ΛΙΒΙΝΓΚΣΤΟΝ του BACH RICHARD ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!

http://external.webstorage.gr/images...9603640677.pdf

----------


## Μάρα.

Ολα τα φωτεινά μέρη - Τζέννιφερ Νιβεν
Περίληψη: εδώ

----------


## Έρις

Μου αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα σου, είναι συγκινητική και ανθρώπινη.... αν και είσαι μακριά θα της δείξεις ότι την σκέφτεσαι. Δεν ξέρω αν θέλεις να της δωρίσεις ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας ή ψυχολογίας... 
Θα σου προτείνω ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου: Το άρωμα του ονείρου, Τom Robins (είναι λίγο εκκεντρικός συγγραφέας, αλλά το χιούμορ και το γλαφυρό πάντρεμα των ασυνήθιστων μεταφορών του μαγεύουν!)

----------


## take a break

Για εναν καταθληπτικο με τετοια κινηση ειναι παρηγορια και ας φαινεται μικρη !

----------

